
Is Sails.js dying? - nbrempel
https://github.com/balderdashy/sails/issues/3429#issuecomment-165004024
======
sotojuan
Was it ever big to begin with? Aside from Meteor, the JavaScript community
doesn't seem to be interested in Rails-like frameworks.

~~~
gmmeyer
There's a few big MVCish frameworks out there, like keystonejs:
[https://github.com/keystonejs/keystone](https://github.com/keystonejs/keystone).
But, yea, it's so easy in Node to make a small server that works without one
of these frameworks that it's not always worthwhile.

~~~
traviswebb
Right; if you're building a large system, you'll want to structure your design
around a set of common patterns. Just writing a ton of hapi/express/koa routes
works only up to a point, past which the application's complexity becomes a
hindrance to future progress. As with any system.

If you're building a website for your cat, then sure, the tools you use don't
really matter.

------
traviswebb
I wrote the comment that OP linked to. IMHO, Sails is dying, which is why many
of the project maintainers have started building a successor:
[https://github.com/trailsjs/trails](https://github.com/trailsjs/trails). Yes
it rhymes, no it's not a fork. It's a modern re-write with modern tools and
ES6, built around similar conventions.

------
yowza
Yes. Like, 99% of js frameworks are.

~~~
nerdwaller
I find the JavaScript world exhausting right now, there are too many
frameworks popping up and dying for me to spend the time investing into
learning something new only for it to be gone in a few weeks. I rarely do node
on my servers, but when I do it's still plain old express with some simple
middleware, nothing too fancy.

~~~
tuananh
true. Usually, i just stumble upon those framework. If i see something nice, i
will integrate it to my barebone hapijs project template.

~~~
lynnaloo
I use Hapi with Waterline and I love it. I'm looking forward to exploring
Trails (pardon the pun) and integrating with my Hapi projects.

